# Jasper Co 11 pointer!



## bilgerat (Oct 16, 2011)

Jasper Co 11 point ,  Heres the story, Sat morn I went to My double seat ladder on the edge of a creek bottom and the clearcut, its the same stand I killed My 8 pointer last year, well I was a slow morning with no deer seen and almost no shots heard , by 9:30 I was getting kinda bored so I pulled out My rattling horns and a grunt call. I rattled kinda lound and did 8 or 10 quick gurnts on the call,l i waited 30 seconds and repeted the same sequence, I went to put the horns on a hook in the tree and I dropped them, They clattered to the ground and the string got hung on a small tree limb and the horns wrapped around it with a loud crash! Im leanimg over watching the swing on the tree linb and I hear something off My left shoulder in the thick brush that borders the creek bottom, I turned to see him comming right to the noise! He walked to within 2 yards of the base of My tree and stops to see where the fight is. I grabed My smoke pole and slowly drew down on him, I had one problem, there a big limb that comes off the tree behind My left shoulder and extends by the side of the stand about rail high , I had to pull the gun back and go under the limb because he was right under the stand! I got the gun on him and the limb was now on top of the barrell and I couldnt see anything through the scope! Im trying to move back enough to get the scope clear of the limb and He lookes directly up at Me> I figgered He was fixing to bolt so I just pointed the gun at him, looked doun the side of the barrell and pulled the trigger. BOOM, he takes off running up through the clearcut and I could see a big hole in his side and blood pumping out, He went just out of sight in the weeds and I heard him fall, went maybe 40 yards, 11 point with a 1" kicker off one of his his brows.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 16, 2011)

I could live with that one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice buck !!  Sounds like lady luck was smiling just a little bit on you !!


----------



## limbhanger (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats. Nice deer and what a shot.


----------



## scambooger (Oct 16, 2011)

Great deer!!! Congrats!


----------



## K80 (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## safebuilder (Oct 16, 2011)

nice...what part of Jasper County? Just curious its where I live


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 16, 2011)

safebuilder said:


> nice...what part of Jasper County? Just curious its where I live



Off hwy 83 near the river


----------



## safebuilder (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice one I am in the far north part near Morgan County. Great deer


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 16, 2011)

His legs sure are short, must of ran a long way!!! Nice Buck.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Oct 16, 2011)

easy to kill with no legs


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice buck.. congrats!


----------



## CowtownHunter (Oct 16, 2011)

Thats it!!  I'm getting a muzzle loader for next year.  

Nice buck and congratulations by the way.


----------



## Horns (Oct 16, 2011)

He's a keeper.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice buck!


----------



## t bird (Oct 16, 2011)

nice buck Bilge!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats. That is a great buck!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats!  He's a nice one!


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats, that is a real nice Buck!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 16, 2011)

That's a nice one


----------



## DeepweR (Oct 17, 2011)

heck yeah!!! hes a goodun.....


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 17, 2011)

That's a good one!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Yall!


----------



## Jasper (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job bilge! That's a goodun sir........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2011)

congrats bilge...fine buck brother


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Jim, guess I'm headed to see Greg up at Woodys soon!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 23, 2011)

Fine buck.
Congratulations.


----------



## throwdown (Oct 23, 2011)

That's a beautiful deer! It looks a lot like the one I arrowed last year in Cherokee County.


----------



## BOOGERDOWNOUTDOORS (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice one congrads


----------

